# A Man's Dream - Not Quite Realized



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

Girls are crazy enough as it is... don't go after one that kayaks.


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Cool story bro...*

*Seriously though Jason, why didn't you ask if she was single? Ask for her number? Something? Sure, getting rejected can sting like hell, but only if you let it. Can't win if you don't play. Don't you want to kick your own ass for not asking? Instead now you just have to hope you'll see her again, or meet someone else out there. Better to seize what might be that rare opportunity (that being a cute kayaker chick that could turn out to be single and receptive to your advances) Hell, I bet you paddle shit way with more consequences that would result in trauma far more lasting than being rejected by a stranger you probably won't see again.*

*No, I'm not trying to beleaguer you, only encourage you if that's what you want in your life.*


----------



## Rschap (Apr 29, 2009)

I met my wife in a climbing gym and she's getting into kayaking with me now. I always used to say I wish I could meet a climber chick. You're dream could come true...


----------



## bdaruna (Mar 8, 2009)

Seriously? You should have knocked her out and put her in your trunk. Eventually in the freezer with all of your other "girlfriends".


----------



## bdaruna (Mar 8, 2009)

Just kidding bro, sweet story.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

You sure it wasn't a dude with long hair? There are few cute ones rolling around town.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

KSC said:


> You sure it wasn't a dude with long hair? There are few cute ones rolling around town.


You can never tell in boulder...

I met a non-boating girl and turned her into a betty. Doesn't work for everyone and there have been a few bumps in the road but it is very rewarding. I gotta say, I think I have the hottest thing out there and we are headed to the MF tonight where she is going to kayak.

Life is good.

MR


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 19, 2008)

Anybody else think its funny that he met this girl while "surfing the A-hole"?


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm.. Perhaps the beginnings of the first trashy romance kayak novel... No wind swept flowing robes or hair on the cover picture, but the early morning sun glinting off of her helmet and her heaving PFD might go.... She gasped just before getting windowshaded... He longed for her misplaced throwbag...


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

I am a woman and I met my man boating. We have been together for awhile now and we kill it on the river together every night and weekend. Couples creeking is pretty intense sometimes though, so just be sure you want to share all that with somebody you might be in love with someday... it makes it a little more complicated. Class V dating scene for sure.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I found my boater babe....it took 12 years, a few beers offered here and there over the years.....first saw her (met her) four seasons ago at the play park but never had the "right" opportunity to ask her out....always too many dudes around and honestly only saw her two more times in 3 yrs. Sure wish I would have TAKEN the opportunity when I had the chance.....I never realized it would take 3 yrs. for it to come back around.

I married her about a month ago.

Keep the faith....take every opportunity.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i can't beleive this is what the buzz is turning into. some whinny as cry your beer jong forum. the freezer comment was right on. i think theres a section for comments like this on craigslist. better go check it out.


----------



## Boilerblues (Jun 15, 2007)

JHimick said:


> I think it’s every single male kayaker’s dream to meet a woman on the river.....
> Her beautiful smile keeps coming back to me, and each time I tell myself she probably has a boyfriend. And she probably does, but a man can hope. I might change my mind about my chances of meeting a woman on the river. It’s only been seven years; I’ve got plenty more to go.


Just make sure you wouldn't be embarrassed by anything you post on here, maybe she's reading this too....

As a friend of mine once told me when I was nervous about asking a girl out, "just swallow your testicles and do it"

Just make sure you have more in common than kayaking. But sharing something you love is a wonderful thing to have.

When I met my wife she wasn't a kayaker, but she wanted to do it. Our first date was a flatwater paddle. She's gotten into whitewater, but had a couple of bumps last summer that scared her. She still wants to, but we're taking it slow. But sharing a lot of interests is a blessing.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

JH are you 12? Or are you just prepping for a teen romance novel? Once upon a time, a princess was surfing the glorious a-hole... The little farmer boy... Instant best seller.

Some helpful advice. Next time you go to the hole, wear some depends. You don't want to instantly cream your shorts and have that visible when you are handing out a takeout beer to cinderella surfer.

Also, carry some takeout beers in a cooler. If you are looking to booze up chicks at the takeout, come prepared. With your lady skills you might want to add a monster beer bong to the list to sway the odds a bit more in your favor, sounds like you could use a little help.

I would also suggest regular intercourse with the other gender to minimize the "I've been desperate for decades" vibe. Instant turnoff. 

Maybe you should ask the moderators to start a dating forum. "In search of human possessing two X chromosomes and a kayak" should do it.

I'll close with some sage words of wisdom. I was sitting in an eddy near the bottom of the big south with a couple of boaters. We were looking upstream watching a boating couple melt down after a hard day on the river (tears, arguements). Wise boater turns to the rest of the group in the eddy and notes "I'm sure glad my wife doesn't boat class V". The group concurred. Anyway, be careful what you wish for. You just might get it.


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

Best out of context line from the OP:



> after a while I went down to the A-hole to work my weak sauce


You know, if she reads the Buzz, I do believe you'll hear from her. Your style in posting this was smooth. If that was your strategy all along, to lure out via buzz, I think you might be a smart cookie.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I have a boner.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Maybe admin will move this into Betty Buzz. Maybe she'll be back out there tonight. Get after it, hope it works out.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Poor guy pours out his heart, only to have the Hungry Buzzards eat it....


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

we like to eat it raw, why let it set?


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

"Bout lost my Heart Yesterday"


----------



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

Some of the comments having rolling on the floor with laughter, BUT how cool would it be if she saw this posting, was flattered, dumped her non-kayaking boyfriend and tried to find you? I'm a hopeless romantic, but I think you SHOULD hunt her down somehow and say what you wanted to say. Even girls out of your league are sometimes impressed by the pursuit and will say yes to a date.
So, go find her and stop posting about it.......put actions to your words!
Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Demosthenes said:


> Anybody else think its funny that he met this girl while "surfing the A-hole"?


I do...


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

grandyoso said:


> "Bout lost my Heart Yesterday"



So many good lines, that's my favorite - can an admin modify the title?


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Demosthenes said:


> Anybody else think its funny that he met this girl while "surfing the A-hole"?


There's a really bad country song that covers this...

"Looking for Love in All the Wrong Places"


----------



## yarmonymatoid (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm going to assume he posted this either have a good laugh or to watch us completely annihilate him... either way, I hope this chick see's this! I have to believe she would at least have that beer. Good luck buddy! Great comments!


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

yarmonymatoid said:


> I'm going to assume he posted this either have a good laugh or to watch us completely annihilate him... either way, I hope this chick see's this! I have to believe she would at least have that beer. Good luck buddy! Great comments!


This about sums it up. I am getting annihilated and it's pretty damn funny. We're not called buzzards for nothing.


----------



## ritatheraft (May 22, 2007)

YouTube - Im on a boat music video

Just tell her, "I'm on a boat bitch"


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

*This is unbelievable...*

You don't happen to have a 4fun do you?

Kayaker at Lyons Play Park - w4m


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

not fucking possible. ahahahah people looking at me like im retarded in the office. can't stop laughing.

turkey legs and shlitz for everybody


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I haven't laughed that hard since CUkayakgirl took that hip hop dude to Buenie for a rolling lesson....


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

What would chunder boy say?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree with heliodorus04. Hilarious!
I have to wonder why a couple comments are so aggro...did someone piss in your guy's cherios or something? Jealous that this guy has the balls to put it out there? 
Way to go buddy, good luck getting the girl and working on your weak sauce in A hole! HA! good times!


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Alright, which one of you Buzzards put that fake posting on Craigslist? That's classic!*


----------

